# Evidence of Planned Activities - Visitor Visa Subclass 600



## Kilmeny (Sep 26, 2015)

I am currently in Australia on a visitor visa, subclass 600 for six months, and have now applied for an extension for six more months. Immigration has asked me for "evidence of planned activities", and a detailed response as to why I wish to remain in the country for the time. 

What do I need to give them as "evidence"? I'm staying with friends who are supporting me completely, and we don't have any exact plans set in stone yet since I don't know if my visa will be extended. As well, travel plans we have are simple- road trips, seeing sights, etc...

What should I do?


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

You can ask your friends to write a stat dec about your stay and attach bank statement showing that they have more than enough money to support you during this period, since obviously you can't work - I don't know your situation exactly but if you have some savings in an American bank also attach a statement from there.

Also list out some things you would like to do if the visa is extended. Perhaps you want to go and visit some random places in the middle of nowhere...? 

The thing you need to do is be completely honest. Give them some details about what you are doing with your time every day... 

Since you are from a low risk country you should not have too many problems, but at the same time they do need to know why you want to stay longer.


----------



## Kilmeny (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks for that....

Does it make any difference to what you've said that I've already been here on a working holiday visa for a year?


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

It doesn't really make any difference to what I have said, however it's going to make it harder for you to stay longer if you've already been here on a WHV for a year. They might see it as you trying to push the friendship a bit far in terms of asking for longer and longer tourist visas - they might be of the feeling that perhaps it's time for you to go home? lol

I don't mean to be rude but I'm just looking at it from perhaps how they might see it!


----------



## firemansam (May 10, 2015)

I'm with Bonez on this one, If you have already been here for 12 months on a WHV and now a further 6 months on a 600, and now your asking for a further 6 months, i can understand why they are asking you for more information, 18 months in country they probably feel you have had ample time to do what you need to do here. 
Also whether your friends will support you or not, immi will probably be wondering if the temptation for you to work will be there seeing as it could be up to 12 months spent in oz with no work and only "friends" to support you.


----------

